# Mocos been in a movie!



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I've ben gone a while, but Im back now. While I was gone I met this guy from england in the hospital with me and he put Moco in a movie! You have to watch a few minutes but then you'll see her.

 **EDIT* There is no way this is appropriate for this website. We have young members here** 

The movies wierd, but Moco' s really cute! Its kind of like a horror moviie. That guy was in the rehab hospital for doing cocaine. Hes still their. Ive been home a week and Im still doing just fine. Like they say - 1 day at a time!

Its greaat to be back!

-Lori


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:shock: The Moco parts were cute but wow :shock: some weird stuff there.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, I think I am going to have nightmares tonight. Moco was cute, though


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That was so odd. :lol:

I moved it to Chi Chat.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That was one BAD trip :?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Cocain you say.


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Bo said:


> Cocain you say.


Not me and Moco! We dont do cocaine! 

That british guy was wierd, though.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Moco's Mommy said:


> Bo said:
> 
> 
> > Cocain you say.
> ...


I hope Moco doesn't :shock: :lol:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

O.....M......G..... ......that was V..E...R....Y..... odd!! lol!! Moco was a very good actor though! I think Lex would have peed everywhere having seen that alien thing! lol...


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

What's the guys name? I've seen that video before... or one almost exactly like it.

Actually... It's been on e-baums world for quite some time now... hmm... :scratch:

This site says it was released on 6-20-05:

EDIT

And good ol' Snopes...

EDIT

Wikipedia...

EDIT

Edited to remove link.


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

lol that is weird, :shock: :?


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

and "rubber johnny"?? lol


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Have any non night vision pics of Moco?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

The director...

EDIT


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I couldnt watch it   it scared me LOL


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> Not me and Moco! We dont do cocaine!
> 
> That british guy was wierd, though.



I was thinking of the british guy when I said it :wave: 
It was kind of like; He is a cocain addict? No, don´t believe it. 

Has anyone seen this flash cartoon called Salad Fingers? It kind of reminds me of it.
EDIT


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i couldn't watch either, im not great with scary stuff


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm confused... Something just doesn't seem to be adding up... :scratch:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Moco's mommy you cause alot of problems before.........this will not be tolerated again. We gave you the benefit of the doubt before but not twice. We were very kind to you also. 

Please keep your posts non controversial as we are watching you again. 
Thanks :wave:


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> I'm confused... Something just doesn't seem to be adding up... scratch



You mean the date of release?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Bo said:


> You mean the date of release?


Well... er... umm... :ahem:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OK lets not get crazy here. The point has been well made :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

That is one WEIRD movie!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Isshinharu said:


> Bo said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the date of release?
> ...


LOL you did not have to change it LOL


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

The link has been removed. We have young members on this site and there is no way on earth that is appropriate....heck that isnt appropriate for adults. 

Lori, you know better then to post that kind of....junk....on this website. Like KB said you skated on thin ice here before.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

it freaked me out and im old enough to see it!!! :shock:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

KB said:


> LOL you did not have to change it LOL


  Well, like I said... I'm not trying to stir up trouble.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

holly&peanut said:


> it freaked me out and im old enough to see it!!! :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I agree- it was really unnecessay to post that link. I'm still recovering from seeing it!

So... what was the point of the original post?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> So... what was the point of the original post?


I think we're all wondering the same thing.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm spreading the confusion by e-mailing the link to friends and family. They're emailing back and saying "what the ____ is that???!!!" I think it's hilarious.

Do you remember that commercial on tv where they show an egg "This is your brain" 
Crack the egg into a hot frying pan "This is your brain on drugs. Any questions?"

Nuff said?


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

my3angels said:


> The link has been removed. We have young members on this site and there is no way on earth that is appropriate....heck that isnt appropriate for adults.


You're not the only one who's thought this...


> Release date change for Rubber Johnny
> The release date for Rubber Johnny & the book of artwork is now JUNE 20TH.
> 
> ....
> ...


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I don´t want to stur up trouble either, but in the credits the dog is listed as Elvis.

EDIT.....yes u are right, it says Elvis....but we cannot have links that lead to that video, otherwise I would had kept it up


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Boy some people need to seriously get a real life :roll: Why say it's your dog when it's not who really cares anyway :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lol, I wouldn't even _let_ my dogs be in a movie like that, nevermind brag about them being in it when they weren't. This whole thread is just too strange.


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

I must have hit the sauce too early today...I'm confused???


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

:laughing3: THere was a link to a really weird movie earlier but it was removed.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Tink N' Daphne said:


> I must have hit the sauce too early today...I'm confused???


I had drank 2 martinis last night when I saw the video can you imagine :shock: :lol:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Tink N' Daphne said:


> I must have hit the sauce too early today...I'm confused???


Cliff's Notes:

-Thread starter posted a link to a video stating that her dog had a starring role.

-Onlookers went "Ooo" and "ahh" and "ewww" and "yuck".

-CP member recognized video as they had seen it previously, some time ago. Links were provided. Things did not add up.

-CP Mods stepped in to keep keep the peace, and remove said controversial link.

-CP members wonder why thread was ever started.

The end. :wave:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

hehe. I love that play-by-play. Perfect for the unknowing.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Bo said:


> I don´t want to stur up trouble either, but in the credits the dog is listed as Elvis.



ELVIS?!?!?!? :shock: He never let on lol no wonder he's so crabby alla the time 8)


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL! He's probably embarrassed! :lol:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I never clicked on the link... some links are kind of scary lookin' 8) Doesn't sound like I missed anything :confused3:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Is Moco's mom coming back? I wonder if any of that was true!


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

HMMM. Thanks for the play by play...anyone have Dr. Phil's number for her??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh man I wish I'd seen this post earlier :lol: I recognise that film (sorry artist  and I do like a lot of experimental film) good job for spotting the hoaxer I couldnt have done it better myself :wink: Strange someone has to do this to get attention.

I have to admit tho that film is kinda tame after seeing all of the cremaster cycle ( now thats really strange filmaking :shock: )


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> I wonder if any of that was true!


Well... the dog in the video is a chi... we know that much.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was talking more along the lines of rehab. 

But, at least the dog was a chi--- maybe!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

You know Moco means booger in spanish.... :shock: LOL

I totally miss every thread...which is a good thing I think :scratch: 

I like the Cliff Notes version of the thread..too funny!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL nice cliffnotes

Sorry had to remove all links leading to that video...

We wont be hearing back from this member anymore.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> You know Moco means booger in spanish.... LOL



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that really made me laugh !!!!!!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

my3angels said:


> LOL nice cliffnotes
> 
> Sorry had to remove all links leading to that video...
> 
> We wont be hearing back from this member anymore.


 

No prob... I should have removed them all... it didn't even click that the video was still accessible through the ones I posted.  

Hmm... I was actually kinda curious what her response would have been... had she responded. Oh well.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Jayne said:


> > You know Moco means booger in spanish.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that really made me laugh !!!!!!


I actually like the name it rhymes with Poco too :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was hoping that she would respond as well :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Did she get banned? 
I would have loved her response, I bet it would have been something wild! :lol:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

my3angels said:


> We wont be hearing back from this member anymore.


I'm assuming the above quote = banishment.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, that is all just bizarre. I just got to tune into chi people since we've been busy showing the house the past couple days. What was the point of all that? :shock: Some people really crave attention I guess, even negative attention. :roll:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh  sorry i missed this thread, I could do with a distraction right now, anyone wanna PM me the link?

Thanks

:wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok...seen it...WEIRD INDEED!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Isshinharu said:


> my3angels said:
> 
> 
> > We wont be hearing back from this member anymore.
> ...


yes it does :wink:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I just Googled it and found it. 

I thought it was quite interesting on a psychological / experimental level... 

Weird, but interesting...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Now curiosity has gotten the better of me ... could anyone pm me the link? Or something


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow ... that's oooone freaky movie ^_^


----------

